

Ask HN: Please suggest me some good open source physics engines - digamber_kamat

I have to design a 3D world and a 3D robot in that world. I will have to write some programs to make that robot interact with the various objects on the scenario.<p>What kind of tool/programming environment do you suggest is the best for this ?<p>Please help.
======
_delirium
Depending on your exact needs, there's a moderate trend towards using game
engines for this sort of thing. Two simulation-oriented projects:

* The Delta3d game/simulation engine is mainly funded by the U.S. military, for simulation and training applications: <http://www.delta3d.org/>

* The USARSim robot simulator is built on top of the Unreal Tournament game engine: <http://usarsim.sourceforge.net/>

Delta3d is open source; USARSim itself is open source, but depends on the non-
open-source Unreal engine.

------
Dnguyen
<http://farseerphysics.codeplex.com/>

------
digamber_kamat
Thank you guys.

------
mdg
relevant: [http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/06/physics-
engines-f...](http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/06/physics-engines-for-
dummies/)

xpost from
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/gkz1e/physics_engin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/gkz1e/physics_engines_for_dummies/)

